# Checking In



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

I am seriously considering checking into a psych ward at my local hospital, i cant live like this, im so depressed i have no emotions left, the days just seem to overlap each other, i dont know if i'm a right person to check in there though, im not suicidal, and im not in danger of harming anyone, i'm just completely numb to everything.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

Well you can go to the hospital and tell them you want to admit yourself, they will probably send a crisis worker to talk to you first. Best thing you can do is talk openly to them and they will help you figure out what's best for you, being admitted or seeing a doctor outpatient or whatever. It's worth a shot, but if you do get admitted remember you have to put alot of effort into helping people understand you so they can help you.

Take care and I hope things work out...

-Max Power


----------

